# Richard Simmons fan club



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 22, 2009)

Some good mowing.


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 22, 2009)

Someone seems to have just a tad too much free time on his hands...


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 22, 2009)

The view from the banned box


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


>



lolwut?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 22, 2009)

Couldn't tell you


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 22, 2009)

Estoy perdido...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 22, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Estoy perdido...



Listen here, boy, this is gat damn MERICA.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

GIT R DUN


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't understand any of the posts in this thread


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

Git R Done is this guy's catch phrase:


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't understand what this thread is about at all.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 22, 2009)

Porque hablan español?jajaja
Why you speak Spanish?hahaha


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

SpaceDock said:


> I don't understand what this thread is about at all.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

dude check this out... I wish I had this kind of artistic talent


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

That guitar is missing pickups


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, but at least the totally cool "HATE" symbol is there


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> That guitar is missing pickups



haha yeah... it's like an ugly variax


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 22, 2009)

So is that your window, Dave?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> So is that your window, Dave?



Unfortunately not


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 22, 2009)

haha, too bad


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Andii (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

It's not my fucking birthday


----------



## _detox (Oct 22, 2009)

I think this might win the "most confusing thread" award...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## lobee (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 22, 2009)

I had no idea it was your birth day, Dave! Did you get any sweet presents?


----------



## Andii (Oct 22, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> I had no idea it was your birth day, Dave! Did you get any sweet presents?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Andii (Oct 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


 
Comedy gold!!! 

It smells like sex in here...


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 22, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> dude check this out... I wish I had this kind of artistic talent


Slipknot's talent?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 22, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1707389 said:


> Porque hablan español?jajaja
> Why you speak Spanish?hahaha


yes...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 22, 2009)

approves


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> approves



That pastry is undercooked.

*cue sad face from chef*


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 22, 2009)

Not enough Seasoning. 

However, Masterchef for the win


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

That Marianne wench is fit though


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 22, 2009)

Roux Jr is probably gonna serve her some well seasoned sausage soon enough, until sloppy sorbet is dribbling from her choux bun


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 22, 2009)

Lol, what a thread 

I actually spotted the S in the window right away


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Roux Jr is probably gonna serve her some well seasoned sausage soon enough, until sloppy sorbet is dribbling from her choux bun


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 22, 2009)

Why is Marianne helping that bum out? She should have said she was really busy in order to sabotage his chances of winning.

"Don't skimp on the dressing!"


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 22, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Roux Jr is probably gonna serve her some well seasoned sausage soon enough, until sloppy sorbet is dribbling from her choux bun




Food/Sex = Win/Win


----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2009)

/m\

Oh yeah, the answer is Pi


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2009)

69


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


>






?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Where's Variant? 

VARIANT!!!


----------



## renzoip (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

This has turned into the new 100K thread


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This has turned into the new 100K thread


 
That's it jinxed.


----------



## damigu (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 22, 2009)

This has happened to me many a time.


----------



## polloymedio (Oct 22, 2009)

gotta love the 90's


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 22, 2009)

Omg, what happened here?

Amok-posting!!!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 22, 2009)

Thread closing in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## hairychris (Oct 22, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Not enough Seasoning.
> 
> However, Masterchef for the win



No, Master Chief you mean....


----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Thread closing in 3... 4... 5...


----------



## Andii (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is the theme song to this thread:


----------



## Arminius (Oct 22, 2009)

The Best Dinosaur


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## snuif09 (Oct 22, 2009)

guys you suck

and so does slipknot 

but pretty cool that you made that on the window xD


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't make it, my mate Adam posted it on his Facebook feed, not sure if he did it or not...


----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2009)

lol at the tags 


I think Peter Steele is tagged into every single thread here hahaha


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

u gonna get raped


----------



## Arminius (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

^ I saw this yesterday... I laughed my ass off!


----------



## Arminius (Oct 22, 2009)

It's pretty funny, but I have never in my life heard a cat make such a god awful noise.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

This is so funny


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh don piaaaaaannno.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

Why I eyes ya, all the live long day...


----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2009)

Fucking 32bit compatibilities bullshat......

Seriously, who still uses 32bit?
(99% of the people)



leandroab said:


> This is some serious ass and balls.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 22, 2009)

Shudda fuck up!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Shudda fuck up!


Get fuck, bitches money


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 22, 2009)

!?!?!?!??!?!??!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 22, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> !?!?!?!??!?!??!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 22, 2009)

Wha---?



-mouse- said:


>



Take a visit to my profile


----------



## Arminius (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> !?!?!?!??!?!??!


i¿i¿i¿i¿i¿i¿i¿


----------



## Arminius (Oct 22, 2009)

&#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## Variant (Oct 23, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Where's Variant?
> 
> VARIANT!!!



Shit... I be workin' on contract stuff. Sorry about dropping the ball, here's some Simone Simons: 






/HRHLC


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol, this thread is still open 
.__.
()
//)___)
//

You can't fool owls


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Eddie the Explorer approves.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 23, 2009)

Thrawn does not.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 23, 2009)

I like juice.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 23, 2009)

I want some chaquitos


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

0:35 into that reminds me of this song:


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Holy shit! I'm still waiting a "SUPER HANDSOME MOD EDIT" OR SIMPLY THIS THREAD ENDING PREMATUrely!! (forgot to 'depress' capslock and I was too lazy to spend 0.0001J to press and hold it) 

This may have become the new 100k thread....


Well... all I can say is:

E.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

OK, let's get this thread back on track:

Slipknot =


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This has turned into the new 100K thread





leandroab said:


> This may have become the new 100k thread....



HAY GUISE DON'T COPY ME PLZ.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

lol at the tags again


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> HAY GUISE DON'T COPY ME PLZ.


 
Oh shit I swear to god I didn't see it! 

By the way, I'm having sex with my bloodwood fingerboard right now so...
exqueeze me, biotch! *imitates afro-american females' hand gestures*


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

leandroab said:


> exqueeze me, biotch! *imitates afro-american females' hand gestures*



really? exqueeze me?


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

"leandro is a bossy diva" ?

That just made my day ahahahaha!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

IT WAS ME OK GUISE???


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> IT WAS ME OK GUISE???


You huh?

Do you know, by any chance, this passage from the bible? Ezekiel 25:17 ?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

check the tags


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> check the tags


 Hamburguers! The cornerstone of every nutricious breakfast!

You mind if I have some of your tasty *beverage* to wash this down?

hahahaha this made my day x2

The fact that I have the wallet makes me a complete pulp fiction whore!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 23, 2009)

"That's right, choke that fuckin cat, bitch."


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

tags are just hilarious...

vicky guerrero??


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 23, 2009)

Bitch, get the fuck out of my way.





"One of these days, those monkeys will learn how to be my friend."





"Bitch, what the fuck did I say?!"





"That weed was bomb, dude..."





"Dude, check that shit out, there's a fuckin' Elephant chillin' on a wall..."


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 23, 2009)

RARHGOHAG


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 23, 2009)

lol damn thats a shite tasting beer


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## snuif09 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

^

I swear to god I looked right when I saw this!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


>


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

This literally has become the 100K thread


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This literally has become the 100K thread


 

OH SHIT! HOUSE M.D.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 23, 2009)

still not closed?
Awesome 
We need the100k thread back


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> still not closed?
> Awesome
> We need the100k thread back



why, you are posting in it, good sir!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> still not closed?
> Awesome
> We need the100k thread back


* E.*
*E!*
*Ë*
*.E*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 23, 2009)

wasn't there a threat a little while ago that 100k-like threads would bring forth the ban hammer?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> wasn't there a threat a little while ago that 100k-like threads would bring forth the ban hammer?



Maybe there was, but I'd like to think a Mod would've chimed in with a warning by now.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 23, 2009)

i was banned less than 2 pages into the last thread i made like this... 

it's cuz i'm black...  jk


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i was banned less than 2 pages into the last thread i made like this...
> 
> it's cuz i'm black...  jk


 No. Es porque tu es un puton cabron, cabron!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 23, 2009)

That hurts...


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Bought two cans of this:




this morning...

Meh... Fooled by "imported"... Tastes almost lkie the regular regional piss water we call beer...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 23, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Bought two cans of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



clearly beer is made better everywhere that isn't america, then


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> That hurts...


 Mi perdon. Tu sabes que estoy de broma con usted, no? Let's drink aome cervezas!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 23, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Mi perdon. Tu sabes que estoy de broma con usted, no? Let's drink aome cervezas!



claro 

SALUD!!!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> clearly beer is made better everywhere that isn't america, then


 Yeah. I guess we can't beat the freaking tzigermans and belgians on the beer subject..


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 23, 2009)

hehe... yea if it comes from germany, belgium or holland i'm down... and of course... if it has "malt liquor" in its name  (only half serious about that one)

speaking of beer... i just went to the fridge to get a soda. my parents' mini fridge doesn't have a light in it and i was too lazy to turn the light on. i grabbed a beer by accident. it tasted terrible when i thought it was a coke... but now i'm quite happy.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

jesus who changed the title?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

mmm... efron-y


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 23, 2009)

What a dreamboat!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

look into his eyes and tell me that you don't love him!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 23, 2009)

That's one cool cat!


----------



## El Caco (Oct 23, 2009)

I am not endorsing this thread. Some how you fuckers evolved a stupid thread into 100k epsode the 3rd and although I should just delete it having a look around the rest of OT I really couldn't be fucked cleaning this all up by myself, you all need to get off the drugs.

Anyway I will leave it up for now and let the other mods deal with it and you all, once Leon finds this it will no doubt disappear but until then I think us mods should have some fun with this, have your fun in 100k part the 3rd but this thread and any other like it is now mod open season, at any time we reserve the right to change the thread title, change your posts, change your avatar, give you a new signature or ban you without explanation.

Have fun


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 23, 2009)

> *it is now mod open season, at any time we reserve the right to change the thread title, change your posts, change your avatar, give you a new signature or ban you without explanation.
> *


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

all's fair in love and war


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 23, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


>



how'd you know it's on sunday? You are a magician.... GET OUT OF MY HEAD


----------



## leandroab (Oct 23, 2009)

Omfg you guys are hilarious!
 ss.org


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 23, 2009)

we  you too

but especially zac and corbin


----------



## Arminius (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm eating animal crackers.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 23, 2009)

^  Holy shit, i saw that and just cracked up... then my dogs started barking, my cat ran out of the room, and i fell off the couch...


----------



## Arminius (Oct 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^  Holy shit, i saw that and just cracked up... then my dogs started barking, my cat ran out of the room, and i fell off the couch...


----------



## leandroab (Oct 25, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> I'm eating animal crackers.


 
I don't get it


----------



## liamh (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

This thread rules.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 26, 2009)

In before the oncoming close!!!!!!!!!!!! 






Who is off topic now, Bitches!!!!!!!!


----------



## lobee (Oct 26, 2009)

^You're still off topic! LOLOLOLOLOL

This thread was originally about Slipknot/Windows/Condensation/Lawns&Gardens etc.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 26, 2009)

guy in middle = ss.org user
raped by mods =D


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 26, 2009)

^...!?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

oooooooooooooooohhh... i saw the thread title change and thought... "when the fuck did i post in the zach effron fan club? and who the fuck is he?"

well alrighty...

hi guys!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## meisterjager (Oct 26, 2009)

OK, so I just figured the thread title changed - I thought this junk was just designed to be random through and through.. 

What was the original title?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> OK, so I just figured the thread title changed - I thought this junk was just designed to be random through and through..
> 
> What was the original title?


\m/


----------



## Setnakt (Oct 26, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I don't get it


It looks like Zac Efron to me


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't like Zac Efron


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I don't like Zac Efron





i still don't know who that is...


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 26, 2009)

He is a disney child... known for starring in high school musical... WHICH IS THE MOST METAL MOVIE EVER


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

that explains so much...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 26, 2009)

Is it just me or does that Corbin Bleu guy remind you of that other "technically black but not enough to hinder the crossover money" kid from that Canadian show Radio Free Roscoe?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

i have no idea who you're talking about... but he does look like his father may have bent him over a time or two as a child...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2009)

Every aspect of all those films fails monstrously.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i have no idea who you're talking about... but he does look like his father may have bent him over a time or two as a child...



They both look sickeningly sweet...but then again that's what girls (and most gay men) like..that's why these cupcakes are famous. Ah well...


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 26, 2009)

word


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 26, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> They both look sickeningly sweet...but then again that's what girls (and most gay men) like..that's why these cupcakes are famous. Ah well...


ahh well i was on the right path then... haha


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 26, 2009)

Anche io non capisco niente in questa thread!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 26, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Anche io non capisco niente in questa thread!


----------



## El Caco (Oct 27, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I don't like Zac Efron



You do now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2009)

I LIKE TO PUNCH MODS RIGHT IN THE KISSER!


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 27, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> guy in middle = ss.org user
> raped by mods =D



I saw that on youtube, that guy got fucked.


----------



## Variant (Oct 27, 2009)

There's a Zak Efron fan club thread on here now?! I'm really starting to worry about this site.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 27, 2009)

you betcher ath!


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh, you just can't but love the mods and their superhandsome-mod-edits here!!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 27, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I don't like Zac Efron


Omg, I got zac efroned


----------



## leandroab (Oct 27, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Omg, I got zac efroned


 HAuahuahhahaha


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 27, 2009)

What? Nobody posting?
Afraid of getting Zac Efroned or what?


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 27, 2009)

I got corbined. It was awesome.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

^ Don't let Drakkar catch you sayin' that. Especially if you like rape...


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 27, 2009)

oh god I don't wanna be drakkar'd


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 27, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> oh god I don't wanna be drakkar'd


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## -mouse- (Oct 28, 2009)

:O


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 28, 2009)

Holy F this thread is still open.


----------



## CatPancakes (Oct 28, 2009)

indeed it is


----------



## Setnakt (Oct 28, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Holy F this thread is still open.


Is it really?


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh shit look at the tag.


----------



## Arminius (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh hell yes, check out the new title


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2009)

"I'll take worthless threads for $1000, Alex."


----------



## MFB (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> "I'll take worthless threads for $1000, Alex."



"I'd like to buy an jetski ride, Jack"


----------



## Setnakt (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## El Caco (Nov 1, 2009)

Someone got it


----------

